# G96 Gun Treatment and Cleaning Question



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm trying to keep my cleaning products minimal and my cleaning process fast, simple, and effective.

I've been an owner for less than 2 years. With my first gun purchase (a Glock 19), I was recommended to use G96 as a cleaner/solvent and then to sparingly apply a little oil (Breakfree CLP). I've since acquired a few more guns and have continued to use the same products. I really have no complaints with either product. However, the G96 is a product that's trying to do everything (cleans, lubes, protects -- as they proclaim). And, like so many products that try to do everything, it may not be the best at what I need it for the most -- which is primarily to clean.

What do you think?

Well, the product inventory is running low so I need to re-stock. Are there other products/methods that I might want to consider?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you shoot a lot, you probably need a crud-removing spray of one sort or another. (All brands do pretty much the same thing.)
Gun cleaning stuff is not something to obsess over. Instead, just make sure that you clean and lubricate often.

I use a really old-fashion material called Ballistol, which is high-quality mineral oil mixed with (I think) a little ammonia.
It cleans quite well, since it is a "creeping" oil which gets under barrel crud.
It also lubricates well enough.
I mention Ballistol only to point out that it's not the _brand_ of stuff, or the _kind_ of stuff, but rather _the act of cleaning_ which does the trick.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Some firearms require more lubricant than others, Sigs for instance. Cleaner-lubricants are good to have but a quality gun oil and a tube of good gun grease should also be a part of your cleaning supplies......JJ


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

The G96 is good and smells nice. The cleaner part is for crud and residue not copper from the bore.
I would use a good bore cleaner and the G96 (if you like it) and not worry about it.
CLP (brand) is also good but still need a bore cleaner.
I have used the G96 and find it works well. :mrgreen:


----------

